# WTB 14-16’ tiller skiff



## goodgarbageman (9 mo ago)

Been fishing in North Florida Gulf Coast for over 30 years. Have bigger boats but looking for something skinnier I can teach the kids on and pass onto them in a few years when they are ready. Want to find a 14-16’ tiller for less than $12k. Have really enjoyed all the threads on here. So much great information!


----------



## Fernando Perez (May 7, 2021)

I'm selling my 16ft gheenoe lt25 tiller if you're interested


----------



## goodgarbageman (9 mo ago)

Thank you Fernando. I think I’m looking for something a little wider. What’s the beam on that?


----------



## Fernando Perez (May 7, 2021)

goodgarbageman said:


> Thank you Fernando. I think I’m looking for something a little wider. What’s the beam on that?


56 inch beam but due to the hull design its very stable for its size


----------



## nofishfl (Nov 12, 2020)

I have the perfect boat for you wasn’t planning on selling it’s a 16 ft tiller Smittys Flamingo Express with a 40hp Mercury. 239-333-8765


----------



## ac87 (9 mo ago)

nofishfl said:


> I have the perfect boat for you wasn’t planning on selling it’s a 16 ft tiller Smittys Flamingo Express with a 40hp Mercury. 239-333-8765


Would you send me the info please?


----------



## nofishfl (Nov 12, 2020)

Here are some pictures call me at 239-333-8765 with any questions.


----------



## goodgarbageman (9 mo ago)

nofishfl said:


> Here are some pictures call me at 239-333-8765 with any questions.


Sweet Rig! Ill give you a shout.


----------



## jbelliso20 (8 mo ago)

I have a 14' Livingston Catamaran that's in great shape. Custom center console and Suzuki DF25. Please let me know if you'd like to discuss. Have the parts to be converter to tiller if you so chose to.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jbelliso20 said:


> I have a 14' Livingston Catamaran that's in great shape. Custom center console and Suzuki DF25. Please let me know if you'd like to discuss. Have the parts to be converter to tiller if you so chose to.


Are you going to sell it and never be seen here again?


----------



## jbelliso20 (8 mo ago)

Hopefully not...I've always been a follower of the site, just not a member.


----------



## goodgarbageman (9 mo ago)

jbelliso20 said:


> I have a 14' Livingston Catamaran that's in great shape. Custom center console and Suzuki DF25. Please let me know if you'd like to discuss. Have the parts to be converter to tiller if you so chose to.


I may. Not too familiar with catamaran skiffs. Can you send me some photos?


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

I'm fixing to be building a 16' tiller HD aluminum skiff. It'll be for sale sometime this summer.


----------



## jbelliso20 (8 mo ago)




----------



## Billfisher56 (Apr 22, 2019)

there's a sweet looking ranger banshee for sale in the classifieds


----------



## goodgarbageman (9 mo ago)

Billfisher56 said:


> there's a sweet looking ranger banshee for sale in the classifieds


Thanks billfisher56. That’s out of my price range


----------



## goodgarbageman (9 mo ago)

jbelliso20 said:


> View attachment 203467


Whatcha lookin to get for it?


----------



## jbelliso20 (8 mo ago)

$9900.


----------



## goodgarbageman (9 mo ago)

jbelliso20 said:


> $9900.


I think that boat is going to draft a little more water than I'm looking to. What's the inside layout look like?


----------



## jbelliso20 (8 mo ago)

When I post it in the classifieds I will post pics of inside. I would say max draft is about 8".


----------

